# How to start a generator without?



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

THE pull starter broken how wood i start the generator without one? and no batties drill or any real use tool becuse my mom thinks it funny to go without them


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

You probably won't. It might have a pulley under the pull starter if you take the pull starter off that you could wrap a rope around the pulley. Roger


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

I also agree that it won't be possible to run a generator if the pull starter is broken. However, you can try with a short length of rope.


----------

